
A Shot at the Theory of Everything: Geometric Unity – Eric Weinstein - valinsky
https://youtu.be/Z7rd04KzLcg
======
Vistego
There is no reason to take anything he says seriously when he isn't willing to
submit his ideas to peer review.

------
logarhythmic
Why is there no paper? How is possible to verify anything he's saying without
one?

~~~
erfeyah
If you understand the maths then you can start verifying without waiting for a
paper. I mean, the 'peers' that verify a publication don't have the
publication yet do they? :P

I certainly don't understand the math though so I have to wait..

------
newsclues
Is this what he was referring to on the last JRE?

~~~
chenmor
Yessir.

